# Can't install FreeBSD on my pc



## arles (Sep 7, 2018)

I am new to FreeBSD, I never used it before, I want to install it on my pc, All in one HP 24-002la , it an AMD A9; I have tried to install 10.4, 11.2, I have tried  iso images, memstick, but it always happens the same, I entre to install menu, I select  a keyboard layout, afterwards it asks me to define a host name , when I write a host name  and press enter , it shows as in the picture.  

the error happens even if I try to test keyboard layout.  That's my problem. Thank you.


----------



## yuripv (Sep 8, 2018)

Is there an error shown somewhere above this debug output?  It could be helpful in understanding what exactly has gone wrong.  Try pressing ScrollLock and use PgUp/PgDown to scroll the output.


----------

